# Angelprüfung Bielefeld NRW



## iamkonne (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte mich im November für die Prüfung anmelden.
Theorie mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Aber die Praxis bereitet mir ein wenig Kopfweh 
Die Angelruten zusammenstellen....
Hat da jemand Tips? Bilder?
Erfahrungen wie die Prüfung hier in Bielefeld abläuft wären auch super 
Danke im vorraus.
Konstantin


----------



## Joker66 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung Bielefeld NRW*



iamkonne schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich im November für die Prüfung anmelden.



Hallo Konstantin,

bist du dir sicher das du dich nicht früher als November anmelden musst ?

Bei uns hier ist die letzte Change der 21. Oktober

Für die Rutenmontage > schauste hier mal <

Für das "Notwendige Zubehör" empfehle ich,
- Unterfangkescher (Watkescher für Fliegenrute) ( Gaff für "Dorschrute ) - (entfällt alles bei Brandungsrute)
- Metermaß 
- Schlagholz 
- Messer 
- ( Rachensperre für Hechtrute ) 
- Hakenlöser 

Das Zubehör am besten auch in dieser Reihenfolge legen, da in der Prüfung auch die Reihenfolge "benotet" wird.

Für die Fischtafel > schauste da mal <

So watt - Petri und good luck #6


----------



## iamkonne (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung Bielefeld NRW*

merci!
ja hab mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt 
Ich meld mich nächste Woche für die Prüfung im November an, so meinte ich das 
Gruß
Konstantin


----------



## nureinangler (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung Bielefeld NRW*



iamkonne schrieb:


> merci!
> ja hab mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt
> Ich meld mich nächste Woche für die Prüfung im November an, so meinte ich das
> Gruß
> Konstantin



Wegen der Rutenzusammenstellung würde ich eher auf " http://www.fangplatz.de/service-lernen/fischereischein/angelschein-nrw/pruefung-nrw-praxis/ " zurückgreifen.
Da hat man wenigstens vernünftiges Feedback und erhält am Ende auch direkt ein Ergebnis in dem einem mitgeteilt wird ob man in diesem Falle bestanden hätte, oder nicht.
Man muss sich allerdings kostenlos anmelden, aber die minute zusätzlich sollt einem ein besseres Gefühl bei der anstehenden Prüfung doch wert sein, oder 
Bei der Theorie hingegen würd ich auf die HP von ASV-Nienborg zurückgreifen, aber wenn das sowieso nicht das problem ist, ists egal 
Und soweit ich weiß sind die Prüfungen in NRW ziemlich genormt, somit  dürfts halt das übliche sein. 6x10 Fragen, Fischbildtafeln und die  10Rutenzusammenstellungen.

Dat wird scho, viel glück.


----------



## seebarsch (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung Bielefeld NRW*

Siehst du dein Link kostet, die anderen nicht
Du ziehst alles ins Negative, aber zeigst nicht den weg zum Positiven
Du bist ganz einfach das falsche Beispiel.


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung Bielefeld NRW*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Siehst du dein Link kostet, die anderen nicht
> Du ziehst alles ins Negative, aber zeigst nicht den weg zum Positiven
> Du bist ganz einfach das falsche Beispiel.



Hab ich es hier mit nem Prediger zu tun?
Was an diesem Link soll kosten, es ist eine kostenlose Registrierung erforderlich, die Ausnahme stellen hierbei die Fischkarten da, aber wenn du lesen kannst, wirst du sicherlich erkennen können, dass ich die folgende Anlaufstelle  zum üben der Rutenkonstellation nannte.
Und nein ich zieh nicht alles ins negative, aber es gab bisjetzt keinen stichhaltigen Grund warum Kurse unabdingbar sind.
Wer einen Mehrwert darin sieht, möge sie besuchen. 
Ich sah keinen Mehrwert darin, den man nicht auch anderweitig durch Eigeninitiative erarbeiten könnte.
Alleine die Formulierung "du zeigst nicht den weg zum Positiven" könnte von nem Zeugen-Jehovas sein und hat mit dem Thema aber mal sowas von nichts mit zu tun.
In dem Sinne bitte ich dich das OT-Gerede bezüglich FP-NRW in den von Anglero erstellten, passenderen Thread zu verschieben.

In dem Sinne, schönen Tag noch!

nureinangler


----------



## Fischotte (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung Bielefeld NRW*

*@iamkonne*


für die Fischerprüfung in NRW gibts doch son schönes Programm namens "Moritz", einfach mal googlen >>> "fischerprüfung nrw rapidsh..."


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung Bielefeld NRW*



Fischotte schrieb:


> *@iamkonne*
> 
> 
> für die Fischerprüfung in NRW gibts doch son schönes Programm namens "Moritz", einfach mal googlen >>> "fischerprüfung nrw rapidsh..."




Das ist richtig, hat aber einige Fehler bei den Antworten und die Fischkarten sind auch völlig andere, deswegen besser mit den mehrfach genannten Online-Alternativen arbeiten.


----------



## Fischotte (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung Bielefeld NRW*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, hat aber einige Fehler bei den Antworten und die Fischkarten sind auch völlig andere, deswegen besser mit den mehrfach genannten Online-Alternativen arbeiten.





da haste recht, *jedoch zum üben der fragen reichts allemale*,
die fischfotos sollte man sich dann doch lieber sparen, denn diese sehen im gegensatz zu den "kleinen fischkarten/nrw"
(42 fischarten und 2 krebsarten) völlig anders aus!


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelprüfung Bielefeld NRW*



Fischotte schrieb:


> da haste recht, *jedoch zum üben der fragen reichts allemale*,
> die fischfotos sollte man sich dann doch lieber sparen, denn diese sehen im gegensatz zu den "kleinen fischkarten/nrw"
> (42 fischarten und 2 krebsarten) völlig anders aus!



Wenn du schon aus Nienburg kommst, könnt man doch gleich den vom lokalen ASV nehmen 
Da sind aber auch ein paar kleinere Rechtschreibfehler drinne 

lg nureinangler


----------

